# Stock spark timing vs. VW timing map vs. Megasquirt timing map



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

Alrighty, I'm confused about what to set my timing to for idle. I know that the Bentley says to set the G60 engine to 8° btdc at idle, this MAP produced by VW for the G60 says 10° + some at all conditions:

So when I go about entering the spark advance table in Megasquirt should I ignore the map above and assume 8° btdc for idle conditions.....
And what is idle MAP anyways. It's been 4 years since I had a running G60 so I can't remember how many inches of mercury it had at idle. I'm thinking about 15 in Hg but really dont know.


----------



## dirtytorque (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Stock spark timing vs. VW timing map vs. Megasquirt timing map (still_a_G)*

It will idle at around 35~45 kpa.
I am running my car at about 13 degrees at idle once warm.
I have set the offset to 6 dgrees now as this is the advance used upon startup,and you want a nice low number to make engine starting easier and avoid kickback.
I was hung up on using that diagram to begin with but my advance table is way more agressive than in the offboost areas but it is a good starting point.


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Stock spark timing vs. VW timing map vs. Megasquirt timing map (dirtytorque)*

Thanks bud. So you have the idle set to 6° btdc at 800 rpm for cold start?


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

my 8v likes 14 degrees once warm. anywhere from 8-15 is "safe" at idle it really depends on the car and the setup good luck


----------



## dirtytorque (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Stock spark timing vs. VW timing map vs. Megasquirt timing map (still_a_G)*

In your ignition settings,the trigger offset value that you put in is used while cranking.
My offset value is 6 degrees now which makes starting a hell of alot easier and more reliable.
Once my rpm value rises above cranking(300 rmp) my idle at 1000 rpm ,40 kpa is about 13~15 degrees once the engine is warm.


----------



## dirtytorque (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Stock spark timing vs. VW timing map vs. Megasquirt timing map (dirtytorque)*

when you set up a digifant engine to 6~8 degrees it is with a timing light with the blue sender disconnected and engine rev'd the about 2000 rpm if i remember correctly.Basically it is just a dynamic procedure that VW used to ensure the enigine is timed properly.
Follow the guidelines in the megamanual to start with until you get a feel for what your engine needs and will tolerate.
good luck.


----------

